# Programmer en C# sur Mac os X ?



## Museforever (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Dans le cadre de mes études, nous avons commencé à apprendre le C# cette année. Pour l'instant nous nous contentons de faire des programmes dans une console.

Mais existe-t-il un programme sous Mac pour programmer en C# ?


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2008)

Mono  Mais C# est avant tout une technologie Windows faite pour que les gens abandonnent Java au profit d'une technologie propriétaire M$, donc il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles sur d'autres plate-formes : tout ne marchera pas. J'espère que tes études ne s'arrêtent pas à C#


----------



## Museforever (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci ! Je vais tester on verra bien.

Je fais mes études en Réseaux et Télécommunications, la programmation n'est pas le plus important. On étudie le C# car on va apprendre à faire des interfaces mais en C++ c'était trop long et compliqué apparemment.


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, la Java est bien plus approprié voire du TCL/Tk. Ce que tu apprendras avec C# ne sera jamais réutilisable sur Mac OSX ou tout autre système que Windows, donc ne servira à rien car chaque API pour dessiner des GUI est spécifique.


----------



## Museforever (28 Septembre 2008)

On en avait parlé au prof. Il nous disait que le problème est que Java est assez lent comme langage et donc il préférait qu'on apprenne le C#. Il nous a dit de toute façon que lorsqu'on verrait un programme en Java on le comprendrait car les langages sont très similaires.


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2008)

Java est lent mais cela n'intervient nullement dans l'apprentissage d'un langage, et ton prof fait partir des gens qui confondent la connaissance de la syntaxe d'un langage et la "philosophie" d'utilisation d'une API. Effectivement en connaissant la syntaxe du C la philosophie de la POO tu arriveras à lire des programmes en C++, Obj-C, Java ou C#. Mais si tu peux apprendre l'Obj-C en un après-midi - dixit Apple et on n'est pas loin de la vérité -, tu mettras des mois à comprendre parfaitement le fonctionnement de Cocoa, et pourtant ce n'est que des lignes d'Obj-C les unes derrière les autres. Donc je persiste : la connaissance de l'utilisation des API C# pour faire de GUI ne te sera d'aucune utilité pour faire des GUI en C++, Cocoa ou Java. :rateau:


----------



## Museforever (28 Septembre 2008)

On en avait parlé avec le prof et je ne me souviens plus ce qu'il avait dit mais il avait de bonnes raisons de préférer le C# au Java. Ils sont assez ouvert, par exemple ils ont abandonné le C au profit du C++ l'année dernière, je pense que s'ils avaient de bonnes raisons de préférer le Java au C# ils changeraient de langage.


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Ils sont assez ouvert, par exemple ils ont abandonné le C au profit du C++ l'année dernière


On n'abandonne pas le C au profit du C++, ce sont deux technologies différentes, choisies l'une ou l'autre en fonction de ses besoins. Et de toute manière on ne fait pas de C++ sans connaître parfaitement le C.
La seule bonne raison de choisir le C# au lieu de Java est de faire plaisir à M$. :rateau:


----------



## heroe (29 Septembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Je fais mes études en Réseaux et Télécommunications



bein j'espère au moins que vous allez bosser sur du unix... 
le C# dans le genre open/muli platform... :mouais:


----------



## OlivierL (29 Septembre 2008)

Si ton prof est si ouvert, il ne verra pas d'inconvénient à ce que tu prennes autre chose que C# alors !

Par ce que c'est clair que faire du C# sur autre chose que Windaube, c'est chercher les problèmes 

Et puis le couplet "Java c'est lent"...


----------



## Museforever (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.

Franchement je ne me souviens plus pourquoi ils avaient pris C# mais il avait de bonnes raisons.

Et oui on bosse uniquement sur Linux pour le réseau (à mon grand désespoir par moments ...).

Merci pour mono, ça à l'air de marcher !


----------

